

UPenn's GRASP lab unleashes a swarm of Nano Quadrotors - tilt
http://www.gizmag.com/grasp-nano-quadrotor-robots-swarm/21302/

======
wgrover
Very cool, but about eight orders of magnitude away from nano.

